# what to do with this tug thingy?



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i wanted to buy a regular size reward tug and i guess i had a brain fart because this came in the mail. what is its purpose and how do i use it?? thanks!


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't have one but I found this:
_This a very popular tug toy for people who back tie a young dog to start them in bite work. It is a good step before going to the sleeve._


----------



## TexasCrane (Nov 13, 2013)

It's a little big, but it should work just fine and he'll grow into it soon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsWnL4VWZNg

You just want to put the tugging on hold for a while when they're losing their puppy teeth.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thesilentone said:


> I don't have one but I found this:
> _This a very popular tug toy for people who back tie a young dog to start them in bite work. It is a good step before going to the sleeve._



That's basically it. We call it a puppy tug or young dog tug. The helper/decoy uses it mostly to teach the dog to bark/bite and possibly grips.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

so you back tie a dog, work him up, and then let him bite the huge tug? do you tug with him or just let him bite and make him let go? right now i'm just using it like a huge reward tug. of course its hard to move around so i just hold it still. i'd put him in a sit and then release him to charge full speed ahead and bite it. then we'd tug for a bit. 

i'm guessing these are used for working on a full grip?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Dont use it to build bitework, your helper should be the one working on the fundamentals of bite work and you can without knowing undermine all his hard work.

Let the helper work your dog, use the giant tug as a fun giant tug to wiggle around and let your dog chase it. Or return it.

Btw, I did the same thing the first time I ordered tugs online


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

We use them sometimes to teach object guard in the place of leg sleeves. You can loop one side through your foot and hold the other and walk into them for the bite. Keep it from touching your shin (should go without saying) ans dont use it on dogs with crap targeting. It has its uses outside of puppy stuff. You dont really work on grips. The full mouth bite is something your dog has or he doesnt and if he doesnt and you want that then get a new dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Like Bailif said, the most common use I've seen for a jute tug that size is teaching leg bites.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Baillif said:


> The full mouth bite is something your dog has or he doesnt and if he doesnt and you want that then get a new dog.




Yes grips are genetic. Doesn't mean they don't need to be worked. Decoys don't just stand there and wait for a dog to on the bite in every sport. Plus every decoy moves different. What if the dog with the genetically full grip gets a crappy one? Then what? Does it just hang on? Counter, push, pull, dig? There is a lot more to grip work then just oh it has a full grip it's good. 

OP- I also use tugs like this to teach bicep bites by running it along my arm when presenting. So as you can tell there are many different uses for such a tool.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i just tried a leg bite. pretty cool. my dog seems to constantly try to regrip though. bad sign right?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Dont use it to build bitework, your helper should be the one working on the fundamentals of bite work and you can without knowing undermine all his hard work.
> 
> Let the helper work your dog, use the giant tug as a fun giant tug to wiggle around and let your dog chase it. Or return it.
> 
> Btw, I did the same thing the first time I ordered tugs online


This x100!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> Yes grips are genetic. Doesn't mean they don't need to be worked. Decoys don't just stand there and wait for a dog to on the bite in every sport. Plus every decoy moves different. What if the dog with the genetically full grip gets a crappy one? Then what? Does it just hang on? Counter, push, pull, dig? There is a lot more to grip work then just oh it has a full grip it's good.
> 
> OP- I also use tugs like this to teach bicep bites by running it along my arm when presenting. So as you can tell there are many different uses for such a tool.


Well yeah but who's going to take that tug put the foot in let the dog bite and then say oh look he's biting legs this dog is trained.


----------

